# Mayonnaise on Turkey!!!!????



## seven10ashbury (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm smoking a Turkey in a couple weeks. I couldn't smoke one on Thanxgiving because my sister accused of trying to steal her bird. Anyway...I read on a seperate website that spreading a thin layer of mayonnaise on a turkey prior to smoking will both hold the rub on better and crisp the skin. It also said the mayo taste would cook off. Anyone have any ideas on this? Sounds kinda bizzare.

Joey

Be a Haight-er!


----------



## rdknb (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes it is true, Mayo or olive oil works on the skin.  I smoke mine at 300 and use mayo and it works each time


----------



## squirrel (Nov 27, 2010)

I have used it to roast chickens before. I mix it with lemon zest. It doesn't have a "mayonaissy" taste either. It does help. I would use it to smoke a turkey, haven't yet though. There are alot of misconceptions on the safety of mayo, I wouldn't use a homemade mayo as a rub, but commercial mayo uses pasteurized eggs (heat treated). I found this article on safety issues. It is very interesting.

http://www.dressings-sauces.org/mayonnaise.html


----------



## rw willy (Nov 27, 2010)

I hadn't heard of using mayo.  I think that sounds interesting.  I don't think Miracle Whip would work?  that would be sweet but weird.


----------

